# Lyft Express Pay and Hourly Guarantee



## sguerra923 (Feb 14, 2016)

So I watched this YouTube video of a person stating don't use express pay if your trying to get the hourly guarantee because if you cash out before they calculate the bonus you won't get it. Is this true?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Makes sense....I always wait for the regular weekly payout, that way any additional pay is accurate and I can see it directly. Its probably a glitch in their system which they should be made aware of in a nice way


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

sguerra923 said:


> So I watched this YouTube video of a person stating don't use express pay if your trying to get the hourly guarantee because if you cash out before they calculate the bonus you won't get it. Is this true?


Doubt it, unless it was a glitch that happened early on and someone made very public...

More likely either:
1) convoluted system of AVERAGING same-rate hours, tips in, paying the shortfall if any, and then providing PDB -only- on actual fares (making tips WORSE than miles -or- bonuses) confused someone

OR

2) someone tried to cash out their improperly opt-outed big fare that DID go into a popular guarantee hour...and sank that ship. You'd be amazed how much a 1.5 hour rush hour x PT trip loses you if not disqualified via 49 minutes online (even if you gotta end-early and drive for free!)... It'll eat the NEXT hour just by existing, and push your average hourlies to the limit for another 5-10 hours' worth... So you're not just driving for free by exceeding guarantee by a bunch, you're re-earning already earned money AND losing the next hour (or more, if out of county dead miles).... A $66 + 6 tip trip cost me like 10x 15 hour guarantees' bonuses and fares. Next time I "freebied" past 49 mins, and got $55 general fare instead of 2 guarantee hours - SO much better... +20-30 instead of killing 5 hours of efforts and making 5 more unworkable.

OR

3) someone doesn't realize guarantees are calc'd after week ends, due to overall 90% accept requirement...also, might just be they forgot to press OPT IN or didn't know hours had to start at bottom of the hour. Or even had a watch run 1 min fast, cut it close, and ended up regularly doing 49 minute hours = disqualified.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS once pulled the first $80 of a week in express pay...went in to get +$290 guarantee -bonus- that week.

Received in good faith.


----------



## sguerra923 (Feb 14, 2016)

Adieu said:


> PS once pulled the first $80 of a week in express pay...went in to get +$290 guarantee -bonus- that week.
> 
> Received in good faith.


Ok sounds good. I was about to say like it wouldn't make sense because all the data is tracked so even with express pay lyft will have all the necessary information to pay out guarantee bonus. I'll post the video in a bit


----------



## sguerra923 (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Maynard26 (Mar 26, 2015)

It doesn't matter if u cash it out daily or wait till the end of the week. They just add the difference of whatever to the weekly pay statement.

I cash out nightly and still see the guarantee money added at the end of every week.

No conspiracy. 

Rest easy.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

She's a youtuber not a journalist. She is talking about a brand new program she didn't know much about. And she actually does seem to know how Express Pay interacts with guarantees and bonuses, she just explains it really poorly. It isn't that Lyft won't pay you the guarantee that week, it is that Lyft won't pay guarantees and bonuses THROUGH Express Pay. You have to get those in weekly deposit.


----------

